

Duolingo Adds Offline Mode And Speech Recognition To Its Mobile App - shacker
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/14/duolingo-adds-offline-mode-and-speech-recognition-to-its-mobile-app/

======
mtgx
Could they use Google's new offline voice engine for the Android app, or is
that something only Google Voice Search can use?

